# jayo.



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

the day i'm new to this sport, i've been on newschoolers but considering i don't ski..i recognized the need to transfer to here.

i'm on the east coast

riding a burton 09 clash, cartel 08's

ride on


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

trippy avatar


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> trippy avatar


you know it.


----------

